Ask HN: What is your primary source of news in 2018? - startupflix
======
protomyth
In addition to HN and a bucket full of RSS feeds, I am reading the Federal
Register quite a lot
[https://www.federalregister.gov](https://www.federalregister.gov)

It mostly started as a work thing (gotta look for grants sometimes), but it
has turned into a pretty informative source for what the government is doing.

------
tfehring
I listen to NPR on my (short) commute and read a couple Financial Times
articles a day on average. I also read several finance, economics, and
statistics blogs and newsletters; while those probably don’t count as news,
between all of those sources and HN, I manage to do a decent job of keeping up
with politics and current events to the extent that I care about them.

~~~
startupflix
Nice. I too have interest about politics but news.google.com is what I use to
get latest updates about it.

~~~
tfehring
To clarify, I’m actually not all that interested in the day-to-day of national
politics - I campaign and vote for the candidates that I support, but I
largely don’t care about the specific ways in which Trump is embarrassing the
country at any given time. My impression is that news.google.com is a good
source for that sort of thing, however.

------
jimnotgym
I don't have a primary source any more.

I use HN, obviously, but also browse some other tech sites.

I tend to look at the free online-papers, the Guardian, the Independent. I get
a fair amount of news headlines from Twitter. I think in 2018 it is easier and
yet more important to use a range of sources

~~~
startupflix
:) twitter

------
mindcrime
HN, browsing news.google.com, and a pile of RSS feeds consumed using RSSOwl.
Also, Facebook, Twitter, Reddit, and G+, to some extent.

~~~
startupflix
Do people still use G+? :O

~~~
mindcrime
Why don't you login and check for yourself?

~~~
startupflix
Oh yes :p

------
startupflix
Upto what extent HN provide the useful news from day to day life? Can somebody
tell about it. Please.

